# Fly Cutting Bit?



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a wide bit to use, to fly cut a sheet of MDF on a CNC table so that the surface is level with the rails. I found a bit that is 1-1/8" wide with a flat bottom. it works okay, but I am looking for something wider ... maybe 1-1/2" to 2" wide??? 1/2" shank.

Any links or help will be appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe Jones said:


> Hi, I am looking for a wide bit to use, to fly cut a sheet of MDF on a CNC table so that the surface is level with the rails. I found a bit that is 1-1/8" wide with a flat bottom. it works okay, but I am looking for something wider ... maybe 1-1/2" to 2" wide??? 1/2" shank.
> 
> Any links or help will be appreciated.


Dado & Planer Router Bits | Carbide Router Bits

http://www.carbideprocessors.com/router-bits/solid-surface-router-bits/surface-planer-router-bits/


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

What I am used to seeing called "fly cutters" are made for use on the drill press. They would be dangerous at the speed generated by a router.
Phil


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

THANK YOU Stick486! That is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

Also check out the following:
- Onsrud Surfacing Cutter 
- Magnate Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit , 2 Flute Carbide Tipped
I can't yet post links on this site so I just mention the bits; you can google search them. The Magnate gets a very good review:
" I do a lot of router sled planing of large hardwood slabs, 1 to 2 per month on average. After trying numerous bits I settled on the Magnate 2706 Bottom Cleaning Bit ( 2" cutting diameter, 3/4" cutting length with a 1/2" shank) in a PC 890 (2 1/2 HP) running at 16,000 RPM. This bit really does a solid job but be aware that upon completion of the planing process there will still be a need to sand out the tiny ridges, more like registry lines, that one gets with any bit in this process. Magnate seems like a solid company; wide selection, reasonable prices, quick shipping, good people and the bits outlast any of the others I have tried." (from Sawmill Creek.org site)

Also, check out lumberjocks.com/topics/1992.


----------

